# Tescos and Totsbots



## Mynx

Hey girlies :) 

Just wondered if any of you had heard the news that Totsbots Easyfits were going to be available in Tesco soon!!!!!! OMG!!! :happydance: 
Easyfits are my most favourite of nappies (having seriously taken over my BBOS fixation) and I just cant get enough of them :haha: I'm actually thinking of having a big destash so that I can just have Easyfits v2.. and of course my WNOS.. I cant let them go ;) 

I'm so excited! :dance:


----------



## nervouspains

Wow where did you see this??!! xx


----------



## Mynx

On the Tots Bots Facebook wall :D


----------



## mandarhino

At that price I'd be tempted to buy one & try. I don't have any big Tescos near me though. Boo.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I cant see it on the Tesco website???

How much are they?

xx


----------



## Lliena

They are not on there yet :) Fab news though!


----------



## Jetters

It's great news. I saw that Tesco approached them, and not vice versa, which is a great sign that MCNs are growing in popularity and that Tesco are aware of it :)


----------



## discoclare

On another website there are ladies saying that they are already on the shelves for 14.99 each.


----------



## lynnikins

my tesco was stocking them onto the shelves at half 4 this morning, just the nappy no inserts so far but it was looking good i was sorely tempted if only it wasnt the onesize ones,
yas.. if you want some let me know i can get some for you when i go next lol or i can take you lol


----------



## jen1604

Awesome! Aww thats brilliant news! x


----------



## Rachel_C

Ooh which Tesco do you go to lynnikins?


----------



## lynnikins

New Malden Xtra, its on the A3


----------



## Rachel_C

3 mins away from me and a 1 minute walk from the inlaws, where we will be going this weekend. I might have to forget to take spare nappies with us :D


----------



## lynnikins

are we really that close to you lol , i only still go there caus its the biggest one around lol and its 24 hr lol i have closer stores now but they are "local's"


----------



## mandarhino

Is New Malden near public transport? I'm south London but in SW2.


----------



## Mynx

Lynnikins, are they the Easyfit prints or brights? x


----------



## Rachel_C

mandarhino said:


> Is New Malden near public transport? I'm south London but in SW2.

There's Motspur Park railway station nearby (about 5 mins walk I think) and there are buses that go there from Raynes Park railway station. There's a bus that goes past it from Kingston too and I think you can get a bus from South Wimbledon tube station (Northern Line). How would you prefer to travel?


----------



## twiggy56

I think its brilliant such a massive superpower like Tesco are taking an interest in MCNs...it pains me to see their baby isle stacked high with sposies....not ONE cloth option.

And even better that it'l be the TB V2s...iv got 9 now, I LOVE them and hopefully will be a safe choice for those starting out so wont be put off, and will have a positive experience with cloth from the start!


----------



## lynnikins

yes they are the prints hun not just the brights, 

as rachel said there is public transport, i almost answered you for getting into new malden the high street there rather than the tesco which is on the otherside of the A3 the 131 runs from there into tooting broadway, the K5 goes to Morden, the 152 goes to croydon and the 265 goes to putney bridge, from raynes park you can get to waterloo or from wimbledon you can get on the district line and from wimbledon south you can get on the Northern line


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks both. Sounds like it might be a bit of a production any way I'd try. May have to persuade DH to drive over sometime soon. Keep me posted as to whether they have them in stock there.


----------



## Mynx

Hmmm I wonder if it'll be just any large/superstore Tesco? We have a Tesco near us but it's quite a small one.. I might give them a ring later on :D


----------



## xpinkness87x

I only go to new malden to get krispy kremes... guess what I havent been there in a while hahaha :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

mmmmmmm i have a krispykreme in my kitchen atm lol its for when the boys are in bed tonight lol i picked it up in the wee hours this morning on my way home lol the truck had just been to drop them off ( they could have just walked over lol its right nextdoor )


----------



## Jetters

xpinkness87x said:


> I only go to new malden to get krispy kremes... guess what I havent been there in a while hahaha :haha:



om nom nom nom.....


----------



## Eala

Hmmm, we have a big Tesco 2 mins from me... Might have to pop in tomorrow ;) Saying that, I bet they don't have any in ours, it's the crappiest Tesco Extra in the world. I get better product choice in the store in my Mum's town - 20 mins away and half the size of our store! Darn them and their stupid buyer demographics...


----------



## Twiglet

Totsbots have listed the stores that'll have them and they are:

ABINGDON EXTRA	England
AYLESBURY EXTRA	England
BALDOCK EXTRA	England
BAR HILL CAMBS EXTRA	England
BARNSLEY EXT	England
BIDSTON MOSS EXTRA	England
BIRMINGHAM ASTON LANE	England
BISHOP AUCKLAND	England
BLACKPOOL CLIFTON EXT	England
BOREHAMWOOD EXTRA	England
BOURNEMOUTH EXTRA	England
BRADFORD EXTRA	England
BRADFORD PEEL CENTRE	England
BRADLEY STOKE EXTRA	England
BRENT PARK	England
BROADSTAIRS EXTRA	England
BURSLEDON TWRS EXTRA	England
CHESHUNT EXTRA	England
CHESTERFIELD EXTRA	England
CHICHESTER EXTRA	England
CHORLEY EXTRA	England
CLEETHORPES EXTRA	England
COULBY NEWHAM EXTRA	England
COVENTRY ARENA EXTRA	England
COVENTRY CROSSPT EXT	England
DOVER EXTRA	England
DUNSTABLE	England
DURHAM EXTRA	England
GALLIONS REACH EXTRA	England
GATWICK EXTRA	England
GOODMAYES EXTRA	England
HANDFORTH EXTRA	England
HARTLEPOOL EXTRA	England
HASTINGS EXTRA	England
HATFIELD EXTRA	England
HAYES BULLS B/DGE EXT	England
HEXHAM EXTRA	England
HORWICH EXTRA	England
HULL ST STEPHENS EXT	England
IRLAM EXTRA	England
L/STER HAMILTON EXTRA	England
LAKESIDE EXTRA	England
LEE MILL EXTRA	England
LEEDS SEACROFT EXTRA	England
LEICESTER EXTRA	England
LONGTON EXTRA	England
M K KINGSTON EXTRA	England
MALDON	England
MANSFIELD CHESTFD EXT	England
NEW MALDEN EXTRA	England
NEWBURY EXTRA	England
NEWCASTLE U/T EXTRA	England
NOTTINGHAM TV EXTRA	England
OSTERLEY EXTRA	England
PETERBOROUGH EXTRA	England
PITSEA EXTRA	England
PLYMOUTH ROBOROUGHEXT	England
PORTSMOUTH N H EXTRA	England
PRESCOT EXTRA	England
READING EXTRA	England
READING WEST EXTRA	England
REDDITCH EXTRA	England
ROMFORD EXTRA	England
ROMFORD GALLWS CN EXT	England
SHEFFIELD ABBEYDALE	England
SHOREHAM EXTRA	England
SLOUGH WELLINGTON EXT	England
SOLIHULL EXTRA	England
STEVENAGE EXTRA	England
STOCKPORT EXTRA	England
STOCKTON EXTRA	England
SURREY QUAYS EXTRA	England
TOTON EXTRA	England
WALKDEN EXTRA	England
WARRINGTON EXTRA	England
WATFORD EXTRA	England
WESTON FAVELL EXTRA	England
YEADING EXTRA	England
YEOVIL EXTRA	England
YORK EXTRA	England
YORK TADCASTER RD EXT	England

Scotland....
ABERDEEN EXTRA
AYR EXTRA
COATBRIDGE EXTRA
DUNDEE EXTRA
ELGIN LOSSIE GREN EXT
GALASHIELS EXTRA
GLASGOW SILVERBRN EXT
GLASGOW ST ROLLOX EXT
INVERNESS EXTRA
IRVINE RIVERWAY EXTRA
PORT GLASGOW EXTRA
RUTHERGLEN EXTRA
WISHAW BELHAVEN EXTRA


----------



## Vici

:( The nearest one to me is about 2 hours way!!


----------



## Mynx

Woohooo!! Watford Extra is fairly near to me :D Looks like I'll be taking a trip up there in the next couple of weeks :happydance:

Thanks Twiggy hun ;)


----------



## buttonnose82

yay the one 2 miles from us is stocking them

will go look this weekend


----------



## discoclare

Brent Park is there which is where we get our monthly delivery from (no car in this house) but they aren't on the website anyway! :-(


----------



## Eala

Ah well, didn't think our Tesco would get them in, but there are several there which aren't too far away :)


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Vici :( I'm thinking if it's a success they'll branch out even further :D 

I'm so excited for my friends to see how easy and pretty they are and that they're not all boring and white / terry's.


----------



## Jetters

i'm soooo pleased MCNs are hitting the high street. it sounds daft but i hope they overtake crappy bambino mio's :D

Even though tb don't work for us... :dohh: damn my heavy wetter! I may try again though now i've discovered LL bamboo boosters... and the krispy kremes next door is a big incentive... :D


----------



## Twiglet

Mmm Krispy Kreme's!

They work nicely for Alden but not Caitlyn :haha: I'm thinking Cherrylicious will look lovely on Alden though :rofl:

Gah now this has me browsing nappies that I want :dohh:


----------



## xpinkness87x

gatwick dont have them yet :( The have Bambino Mio trial sets small size and flushable liners.


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> i'm soooo pleased MCNs are hitting the high street. it sounds daft but i hope they overtake crappy bambino mio's :D
> 
> Even though tb don't work for us... :dohh: damn my heavy wetter!* I may try again though now i've discovered LL bamboo boosters*... and the krispy kremes next door is a big incentive... :D

LL boosters rock!! I have 20 of them now and am thinking of getting another set from the Ebay shop to help boost my BBOS!!

ETA - I put a LL booster in an Easyfit v2 the other day, and I got 6 hours out of it!! And the nappy had only been prewashed once.. that's impressive!


----------



## Jetters

Yeah thanks for the LL tip, I put them in EVERYTHING now! I have 30 :D xx


----------



## Jetters

I seem to have inadvertenly got into a ethics debate about this on facebook! Ooops. Surprising really that this is 4 pages of positivity yet over there, most people are unhappy that WAHMs are going to lose business?


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> i'm soooo pleased MCNs are hitting the high street. it sounds daft but i hope they overtake crappy bambino mio's :D
> 
> Even though tb don't work for us... :dohh: damn my heavy wetter! I may try again though now i've discovered LL bamboo boosters... and the krispy kremes next door is a big incentive... :D

:rofl:

you are so funny..I have LL boosters too...but didnt know when I should use them..plan to put them in my ebay cheapies for sure...


Ive heard so many bad thigns about bambino mios...so the good thing is that since tots are known to be good people can get good ones easily.


----------



## Mynx

Tbh, I dont see how WAHM will lose business? If anything, they may gain some business because there will be a decent BTP nappy in the high street, which will raise awareness for the cloth nappy industry.. this would have prospective fluffers doing some more research and finding more types of nappy.. I really cant see what the problem would be? Do they also think that the internet sites that sell ready made cloth nappies will make them lose business? 
I personally think it's a great thing as it will open alot of people's eyes to the world of fluff and they'll see that it's not just white and towelling with plastic pants anymore. I would have though it might even increase business!


----------



## Jetters

agreed!!! I have only met one person who even knew what Kia's nappys were. At the hospital yesterday all of the nurses were pouring over them, having never seen MCNs before. Madness! I say raising awareness is a great thing, and unless you live ethically and never shop in supermarkets at all, quit complaining.

Also, i've seen one of the mums who is going on about the ethics of "selling out" to Tesco dressing her LO in Next outfits, and selling George clothes: hello, you clearly shop at the big stores!


----------



## Mynx

Well said! 
Besides, it's not about "selling out"! TB are branching out, reaching out to the people that have no idea about fluff. I think it's going to do the world of a fluff a HUGE favour. That's not selling out in my opinion, that's good management of their business and good luck to them :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Keeping cloth nappies online and for WAHMs is a bit snooty IMO. It's ok to say how nasty sposies are but until you get them into 'normal' shops, so many people won't even consider them. Doh!

Jetters if you ever fancy meeting in Tesco to squidge the nappies and then go for doughnuts, let me know!!!


----------



## Jetters

I might go tomorrow- can't get there on public transport but my dad's around tomorrow with a taxi service... ;) fancy quick doughnuts, coffee, natter then TB squeezing?? x


----------



## Rachel_C

Sounds good to me! Text me tomorrow and let me know what time you're going. I'll tell OH I'm buying pyjamas for LO :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

:D :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

Ahhh YES TESCO!!! So good to see a big name approaching companies like that... making a difference :dance: Woo. We havent tried an easyfit before, so no doubt i will pop along to the shiny new one below my mums new flat and pick one up!! x


----------



## pinkie77

Woohoo! Nearest to me is Pitsea and I'm going there with my mum and dad in the very near future anyway :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> agreed!!! I have only met one person who even knew what Kia's nappys were. At the hospital yesterday all of the nurses were pouring over them, having never seen MCNs before. Madness! I say raising awareness is a great thing, and unless you live ethically and never shop in supermarkets at all, quit complaining.
> 
> Also, i've seen one of the mums who is going on about the ethics of "selling out" to Tesco dressing her LO in Next outfits, and selling George clothes: hello, you clearly shop at the big stores!

:haha:

oh dear!! 
Yeah I think the only reason I was against it before is because of the thought of smaller business not being able to compete..but mynx has a very valid point..I mean its not like it will stop those like us who will research and shop online ect..maybe it will get people to open their eyes and look to see what is out there! :shrug:
I can say that I was against cloth because I had no idea about mcn and then I did one google search...was all over then:haha:
So maybe someone will be just off to get their nappies and eyes will be opened..like wow..what are these! :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

Jets I saw the 'debate'....

what a load of sh*t! 

Its ONE brand of nappy, and for that matter only ONE of their ranges!! Its hardly going to steal all the business away from the (literally hundreds im sure) of other brands and prints out there!!

To even get close to the 'competition' that they are all on about. Tescos would have to have isles and isles full of all the different brands, sizes and prints available online- IMPOSSIBLE!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yeeeyyy my Tesco is listed! :D


----------



## twiggy56

So is Dundee! Woo! This will be great for the DRNC!!

I will be able to direct mums to the nappies in stores now when im out advising! :dance:


----------



## Hayley90

I just have to wait for the shiny new tesco to open... because atm, its not on the list :wacko: come onnnnn tesco!!!!


----------



## Jetters

twiggy56 said:


> Jets I saw the 'debate'....
> 
> what a load of sh*t!
> 
> Its ONE brand of nappy, and for that matter only ONE of their ranges!! Its hardly going to steal all the business away from the (literally hundreds im sure) of other brands and prints out there!!
> 
> To even get close to the 'competition' that they are all on about. Tescos would have to have isles and isles full of all the different brands, sizes and prints available online- IMPOSSIBLE!!!!

Yep!! 
A few people said "it's great that MCNs are becoming more mainstream, but this isn't the way to do it..." so what is then??


----------



## Mynx

It's the ONLY way MCNs can become more mainstream! I think the views on keeping cloth nappies online is pretty selfish. I say good on TB for branching out, they make fab nappies and a big range of types too. I would like to think that once people get a sniff of what the fluff is all about then they'll bombard online sites for more :thumbup: 

And Twiggy, if Tesco had aisles full of cloth nappies, floor to ceiling, I think I'd probably want to jump in them! I'd be like a pig in the proverbial ;)


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> It's the ONLY way MCNs can become more mainstream! I think the views on keeping cloth nappies online is pretty selfish. I say good on TB for branching out, they make fab nappies and a big range of types too. I would like to think that once people get a sniff of what the fluff is all about then they'll bombard online sites for more :thumbup:
> 
> And Twiggy, *if Tesco had aisles full of cloth nappies, floor to ceiling, I think I'd probably want to jump in them! I'd be like a pig in the proverbial* ;)

:rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Well Waitrose is selling Pop-Ins already and that hasn't yet crashed the WAHM business. I think most Waitrose have them as I saw them in a Kent seaside town this summer. 

I agree Tesco is a much bigger kettle of fish but there's probably a difference between who'd buy a particular brand in a store versus people who search out unique nappies. 

It would probably be better if Tesco didn't sell also them online as they are in a position to undercut all other suppliers of Tots Bots due to their buying power. But selling them instore will at least show other people who would have never considered cloth, the cute options out there.


----------



## dougie

i put it down to the fact that some mums think 'oh look at me I use cloth nappies and I am snooty and I don't want you to use them because then I won't be different' !!!


----------



## 24/7

No tesco near me on the list. :( x


----------



## Rachel_C

mandarhino said:


> Well Waitrose is selling Pop-Ins already and that hasn't yet crashed the WAHM business. I think most Waitrose have them as I saw them in a Kent seaside town this summer.
> 
> I agree Tesco is a much bigger kettle of fish but there's probably a difference between who'd buy a particular brand in a store versus people who search out unique nappies.
> 
> It would probably be better if Tesco didn't sell also them online as they are in a position to undercut all other suppliers of Tots Bots due to their buying power. But selling them instore will at least show other people who would have never considered cloth, the cute options out there.

Mothercare sells them too, and so does Toys R Us. Not the best brands always although some of the Mothercares near me sell BGs.

I would love it if Tesco sold them online and I think they should. When you look at the actual end result of WAHMs getting undercut, what would it be? Ok it would be very unfortunate if WAHMs lost business (although most WAHMs seem to make beautiful nappies that people 'collect' rather than just normal nappies so I don't actually think they would miss out much) but even if all of the WAHMs completely lost their businesses, how many people would that be? 100 mums out of work? It would be awful for them, but if the up side is that thousands more people are using cloth, I think the environment and parents being able to save money on nappies is a big benefit that outweighs the downside. And IMO, some nappies are quite overpriced (I'm talking about standard ones not customs/one of a kinds) so making them more affordable and accessible can only be a good thing.


----------



## lynnikins

imo its a great thing for tesco to be doing and earns them big brownie points in my books, People once they see that we have such cool customs etc.... arent going to only buy easyfits from tesco ( although they are a good nappy ) caus once you see a WN theres no going back lol


----------



## mandarhino

Rachel_C said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> Well Waitrose is selling Pop-Ins already and that hasn't yet crashed the WAHM business. I think most Waitrose have them as I saw them in a Kent seaside town this summer.
> 
> I agree Tesco is a much bigger kettle of fish but there's probably a difference between who'd buy a particular brand in a store versus people who search out unique nappies.
> 
> It would probably be better if Tesco didn't sell also them online as they are in a position to undercut all other suppliers of Tots Bots due to their buying power. But selling them instore will at least show other people who would have never considered cloth, the cute options out there.
> 
> Mothercare sells them too, and so does Toys R Us. Not the best brands always although some of the Mothercares near me sell BGs.
> 
> I would love it if Tesco sold them online and I think they should. When you look at the actual end result of WAHMs getting undercut, what would it be? Ok it would be very unfortunate if WAHMs lost business (although most WAHMs seem to make beautiful nappies that people 'collect' rather than just normal nappies so I don't actually think they would miss out much) but even if all of the WAHMs completely lost their businesses, how many people would that be? 100 mums out of work? It would be awful for them, but if the up side is that thousands more people are using cloth, I think the environment and parents being able to save money on nappies is a big benefit that outweighs the downside. And IMO, some nappies are quite overpriced (I'm talking about standard ones not customs/one of a kinds) so making them more affordable and accessible can only be a good thing.Click to expand...

I think it is more of an issue of the smaller online nappy retailers losing business as opposed to the WAHMs that make their own. Tesco is in a powerful position to undercut the small retailers through their buying power. It could be a bit of a problem if it makes it uneconomic for any other small online retailer to sell Tots Bots. 

Agree with you on spreading the wider word and possibly more people turning to cloth overall. 

But Tesco hasn't had a good influence on competition in other sectors that it has gotten into. Tends to drive out the competition by undercutting them, which has/will have a negative impact in the longer run. Small businesses in many sectors develop markets and innovate but then once big business sense an opportunity they can come in and wipe them out all the small ones by under-cutting them. Think Tesco already accounts for something insane like every £1 in £8 spent in the UK. 

Probably won't happen of course if Tesco stick to carrying one or two brands of MCNs. But if I was a small online retailer I'd probably be pondering now whether I wanted to continue stocking Tots Bots, as Tesco seem likely to be under-cutting the standard price by £2 or so. They aren't going to be a position to offer that same sort of deal.


----------



## lynnikins

Tesco are currently selling the easyfits without the inserts from what i saw and its pretty pricey for a nappy with no insert im sure ive seen TBEF's cheaper with the insert elsewhere


----------



## Rachel_C

I thought Easyfits were AIOs with a flap out bit?


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah same here :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

hmmm i dont have one so not sure but they seemed very slim for a nappy


----------



## Mynx

Yes they are :shrug: Unless they mean without extra inserts? I know the Ebay site, BargainBots that sell Easyfit seconds sell them with extra TB inserts ... I cant see how they'd be able to sell Easyfits without their inserts, short of cutting them all out?!


----------



## Butterfly2005

Easyfits dont have inserts, they are aio with the bit that flaps out.

Personally I think its pretty bad of TB to be screwing over all the businesses who have helped them build their brand over all these years. Fair enough if Tesco wants to stock them (even though i never shop with Tesco on moral and ethical grounds, aldo do shop at other supermarkets) but to let them undercut their other retailers like that is just not on. If Tesco were demanding a sell price of £14.99 then they should at the least decrease to that price for all their retailers.

Not sure how i feel about supporting TB anymore.

Agree to a point Rachel about only 100 or so mums who would be out of business, but we wouldnt be so blase about it if it was us in that position and our families relied on that income.


----------



## Mynx

lynnikins said:


> hmmm i dont have one so not sure but they seemed very slim for a nappy

Easyfits, especially v2 ones are sooo slim! That's another reason I love them so much :cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

hmm it must be caus ive seen them with the xtra boosters then lol,
might have to try one, with boys i need slim fitting nappys for under those jeans unless i want to keep them in the size up which for EJ is only one size less than Nate atm :O and they are HUGE on him except in the bum


----------



## Vici

Not sure its even about undercutting tbh - TB have given Tesco a £1.76 cheaper RRP than all other stockists


----------



## Butterfly2005

Vici said:


> Not sure its even about undercutting tbh - TB have given Tesco a £1.76 cheaper RRP than all other stockists

Well yeh I suppose and I just dont get how TB think that that is fair or appropriate to all their other loyal stockists? Drop the price, fine, but do it the same for all your stockists surely!


----------



## Vici

Butterfly2005 said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Not sure its even about undercutting tbh - TB have given Tesco a £1.76 cheaper RRP than all other stockists
> 
> Well yeh I suppose and I just dont get how TB think that that is fair or appropriate to all their other loyal stockists? Drop the price, fine, but do it the same for all your stockists surely!Click to expand...

Too right, especially since they've been there and helped them build up!


----------



## mandarhino

I suspect that it has not been Tots Bots that gave Tesco that price. Tesco is able to sell for less because they need a smaller margin (or can accept one) than a smaller retailer. They are probably making pennies on the nappies but it they can drive out the competition by doing so, it will be in their interests in the long run.


----------



## Rachel_C

Butterfly2005 said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Not sure its even about undercutting tbh - TB have given Tesco a £1.76 cheaper RRP than all other stockists
> 
> Well yeh I suppose and I just dont get how TB think that that is fair or appropriate to all their other loyal stockists? Drop the price, fine, but do it the same for all your stockists surely!Click to expand...

I don't really agree with that. Take one of the online stockists, how many do they buy from TB? Not that many compared to what Tesco will sell so of course they'd give Tesco a better deal, that's the way retail works! It's the same with anything - if a school buys 150 books from a shop, they'll get a better discount than if each child went in and bought their own copy. If you really want more people using cloth, it has to be cheap and it has to be available to people on the same terms as their other nappies i.e. in a supermarket where prices are competitive. I would guess that Tesco made a cheaper RRP part of the deal i.e. we'll buy X number of nappies if you give us this price. If that's the negative part of making decent nappies readily available to millions of people, I'm happy with that. It's the same in the book industry - Tesco stacks them high and sells them cheap and yes, the book shops have lost out but book shops won't disappear because people do want more variety. People aren't stupid, they know that if they want more choice they have to go to specialist shops, and they will.


----------



## mandarhino

To a point yes people will still go to specialists but obviously not enough to keep these types of businesses going. One of the reasons UK high streets are so samey-samey is that large chains drive out all the small business with their superior buying power. 

Small bookshops and record shops have been decimated in the last 10 years, particularly 2nd hand ones. Most small bookstores only survive by being uber specialist or having an online business as well. But there are far less of them overall than there were 10 years ago so the likes of Tesco is clearly having an effect. 

If you only want best sellers, then fine but if you want a more diverse sector with more choices on offer, then the growing dominance of businesses like Tesco is a concern.


----------



## Blob

If you sell to tescos you have to drop your price, it is a business they are running totsbots have to make money.... For us we sell (poultry) to butchers, farmshops and on farmers markets every one have a different price... its just the way it goes.

Personally i would spend slightly more and support local businesses we buy nearly everything from markets or our local butcher unless i cant get things :) this is the same with nappies, i hate that so many people are struggling because of big supermarkets

I think its great they are in Tescos :wohoo: there are none near me but then i would get them from our local fluff place anyway. Got to look that the websites are like boutiques and Tescos like Topshop...they get away with murder :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

I don't particularly like what supermarkets do, but I do think that getting more babies in cloth is better overall than having loads of little specialist WAHM nappy makers. It's not nice to have to choose (and I still don't think it will have that much impact unless Tesco start selling 5-10 different varieties of quality cloth nappies) but if I had to choose, I would go with Tesco and more babies in cloth.


----------



## lynnikins

some of use dont have fluff shops within even easy driving distance its great to get them out there and if tescos stocking TB makes more people use cloth then it will become more afordable a higher demand will drive the price of PUL down and other materials benifiting WAHMs and the smaller companys, as wonderful as TB are they arent for everyone and dont fit well on all children so there will always be call for variety in the market place, if i buy TB it will only be 1-2 max because their easyfits dont go large enough to go around my toddler so untill he is potty trained then there is no point me buying nappies that only fit one child and even when i only have one in nappies i have big kids so chances are im likely to end up with another large toddler in nappies before hes potty trained ( since at 7 months hes in 12-18 month clothes )
BTP nappies are popular but a large section of of cloth users dont use btp and pefer sized nappys


----------



## pinkie77

I can understand where you're all coming from but I know I've mentioned to a few friends that I'm intending using cloth nappies and once we've got over the initial 'no they're different to terry squares' the usual response is 'where do you get them, I've never seen them.'

If we want more babies in fluff then they have to be shoved under mum's noses as if they don't even know they exist (and lots don't) they're not going to look for them! Disposables are so accepted now that the majority of mums don't look for an alternative, it doesn't even occur to them that there's something better.

Also it could actually widen the market for WAHM cos there will always be some who want something a bit different and if there's more mums buying cloth it could have a positive affect as there will be more looking for their child to stand out!


----------



## Mynx

I can honestly say that Tesco selling Easyfits will not affect my craving for a custom WNOS :D


----------



## lynnikins

i mean look at how many of us have pricy "high end" cloth in our stash over cheaper alternatives, even i have BB's in there with my FB's and prefolds, people will always pay more for quality brands and i cant see WeeNotions starting to use tesco to sell their nappies


----------



## Twiglet

Yep Tesco selling Easyfits will not stop me wanting a WN AI2 for both my kiddies with their names on...I even have them all planned, rainbrow stripes for Caitlyn and a nice boy one for Alden...:blush: now just need the funds to get them :rofl: 

TBH though, I've been able to direct 2 of my friends to Tesco to see what MCN's look like now so I'm glad it's putting it out there a bit more per say.


----------



## Rachel_C

pinkie77 said:


> Also it could actually widen the market for WAHM cos there will always be some who want something a bit different and if there's more mums buying cloth it could have a positive affect as there will be more looking for their child to stand out!

That's a very good point. Just because I buy baby clothes in Tesco doesn't mean I don't shop elsewhere too. 

I think really, the people who buy Tots Bots in Tesco will be the ones who wouldn't have used cloth otherwise. They'll be the type of people who see something as normal and easy if it's in the supermarket. The other type will be people like me who want to support Tesco's decision to sell cloth nappies or who need some nappies quickly. I will definitely be buying one, but it will only be one (or maybe two depending on the prints!) but I wouldn't have bought them online ever because I couldn't justify it, I'll only be buying them because they're there in front of me. It feels different if I can put it in with the normal weekly shop!


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> Yep Tesco selling Easyfits will not stop me wanting a WN AI2 for both my kiddies with their names on...I even have them all planned, rainbrow stripes for Caitlyn and a nice boy one for Alden...:blush: now just need the funds to get them :rofl:
> 
> TBH though, I've been able to direct 2 of my friends to Tesco to see what MCN's look like now so I'm glad it's putting it out there a bit more per say.

About a year ago, somebody asked me about cloth nappies - I talked to her for a bit and she asked where she could get them. I said that Mothercare sometimes have some ok ones but to avoid some of them, and then I wrote down a couple of web addresses. Her face when I wrote down the addresses said it all really, I knew then she was a lost cause! If I'd have been able to say "Oh yeah, when you pick up cotton buds, have a look in Tesco" it would have made a difference and maybe she wouldn't be using sposies now.


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks Rachel, that's what I meant but you put it so much better! And there are lots of people who find shopping online a hassle and just won't bother cos it's so much easier getting another pack of disposables from the supermarket. Lots of people just don't want to be bothered to think it seems - I get myself in trouble cos I call them sheep :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

btw is Tesco selling the Tots Bots training pants? I received some in the mail today and they are well cute. 

I was tempted to travel to Tesco and see this for myself but it would take me over an hour on public transport so I've decided I can't be bothered.


----------



## Twiglet

Exactly the same as me there Rachel! My cousin wanted to use CN's on her new little boy [born the day before Alden] but when she was pregnant she didn't buy any as she didn't want to bother with the hassle of internet shopping and didn't want to spend ages on the internet whereas now she can just "pop" into Tesco and actually see them! :)

Also, my SIL wont buy off the internet due to her credit card being cloned...so always gets them toys for Christmas that I don't particularly like or need whereas today I've been able to tell her to go to Tesco and she's got them one each for Christmas...win win for me :smug: no more pretending to like the toys she gets them and two new nappies :dance: :D


----------



## Mynx

See this is where Tesco will be filling the gap in the market. For all those mums that dont have the internet, or a pc, they're restricted atm to buying Bambino Mios or Popins... or maybe the odd Wondaroo or BG. It really has opened up doors that were previously closed :thumbup: It's all good as far as I can see. 

Hardcore internet fluffers such as ourselves might get the odd one from Tesco but our hearts (and cash!) will always be with our favourite suppliers, wether it's a WAHM business or not. 

Much as I'm excited about Tesco selling TB, I dont know if I'll actually go out of my way to go to my Watford branch and get one because it's a good hour's bus journey up there and an hour back... I still prefer the convenience of ordering online at home where it's warm and dry. I might have to pay a little more but that really doesnt bother me. 
If I'm shopping in a Tesco that does sell them, then I'd probably get one :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

Rachel_C said:


> I don't particularly like what supermarkets do, but I do think that getting more babies in cloth is better overall than having loads of little specialist WAHM nappy makers. It's not nice to have to choose (and I still don't think it will have that much impact unless Tesco start selling 5-10 different varieties of quality cloth nappies) but if I had to choose, I would go with Tesco and more babies in cloth.

Im 100% in this field of thought too. x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I'm loving it! And they have them in Prescot wooo :happydance:

I felt like a reet saddo getting excited when I saw the pics on the fb haha. Someone mentioned though that their local Tesco had put the security tabs THROUGH the nappies, ruining them! So think on to check if anyone's going to get any :flower:


----------



## LittlePants

lynnikins said:


> Tesco are currently selling the easyfits without the inserts from what i saw and its pretty pricey for a nappy with no insert im sure ive seen TBEF's cheaper with the insert elsewhere

I don't think that Tesco selling one brand and one design of modern nappy is going to be a threat to WAHM businesses at all TBH. People who shop at WAHM shops are usually looking for something different anyway. Tesco's selling TB easyfits may well introduce lots of people to the fact that washable nappies are not necessarily terry squares any more. So many people still think that washable nappies are difficult to put on, need soaking and boiling daily, and are smelly and not as good as disposables. We all know that's not true, but most people don't. And after all. Mothercare have been selling TB's and others for ages. That's not driven any WAHMs out as far as I know.

Quite apart from the price issue, Tesco have sold AIO cloth nappies before. They sold Kushies previously, which were actually pretty awful, and they probably put a lot of people off using cloth, but it probably also resulted in people looking further afield for a better option. At least the easyfit is a decent AIO nappies available, even if the AIO system is the most inefficient of the modern washable systems. And if the price doesn't include the insert, they're not really that cheap!

So I think this is probably a good thing, and won't harm WAHMs at all, even though I am not a fan of Tesco's policies, and tend to boycott them, as they have closed so many high street stores. After all, I haven't seen WAHM shop which sells nothing nut the TB easyfit nappy!


----------



## chuck

Dammit we were in Broadstairs Tesco yesterday and didnt know they may be available. In fact we were there for hours because the car broke down!

Will have to see if they're getting them in soon and if we can do the clubcard voucher exchange on them...half price TB's wooooooooooo.


----------



## chuck

Grrr went to TESCO Broadstairs planning on getting a few TB's using the clubcard exchange as the baby and toddler vouchers include nappies, so they'd work out at £7.50 each - well free really considering you get the vouchers when you do your shopping anyway.

Get there only to find they cannot exchange your vouchers for baby and toddler vouchers and couldnt say when they'd be able to - call head office.

Blatently people have been spending hundreds of pounds on nappies/formula and baby food and they've stopped doing it to save money and stock.

HUFF.

The deal stops next week and we cannot go out there agian in the next week incase they do it again any way.

They had the 2 patterns I wanted too.


----------



## Missy89

Just pulled this thread up again because I went into Tesco's today and they had the plain white tots bots for £10.99 each or this little zipped up packet for £34.99 and I couldnt find out of the labels how many was inside so I peaked in two and there were only 3 in each bag so surely its cheaper to buy three seperate ones?? You'd think it would be cheaper to buy in bulk!

Do you think someones been naughty and pinched some or is this genuine? 

Also on the tesco club card voucher side of things I used mine for a TT Breast Pump the other week (£2.50 for a £80 pump = very happy me) and when I asked if it was ok to use them on that the lady said it should be fine as its for breast milk and they dont allow you to use them on formula because they cant be seen to be promoting formula feeding!!


----------



## Eala

Missy89 said:


> Also on the tesco club card voucher side of things I used mine for a TT Breast Pump the other week (£2.50 for a £80 pump = very happy me) and when I asked if it was ok to use them on that the lady said it should be fine as its for breast milk and they dont allow you to use them on formula because they cant be seen to be promoting formula feeding!!

You also won't receive Clubcard points on infant formula (but follow-on milk is ok). And if there's something like "spend £50 and get 5p off per litre of petrol", if any of that £50 is made up with a tub of formula, then you aren't eligible for the offer.

The Government is very strict about not being seen to promote formula for babies under 6 months. Shame they don't seem to realise that sometimes it feels like it's punishing Mums who already feel horrendous because BF-ing didn't work out. And at nearly £9 per tub for Aptimil, being able to use my clubcard points occasionally would have helped!

To a point, I can nearly understand not including it in any special offers (and that is "to a point" :wacko:) but as far as I'm concerned, my Clubcard points (or Advantage points or Nectar points) are essentially currency which I have earned. The Govt can't tell me to not spend my money on formula, so why should they be able to tell me how I can and can't spend my loyalty points?

Anyways, I've probably said too much :blush:

Our local Tesco don't have the Tots Bots, but I'll probably pop into the one at Silverburn at some point and see if any of them seem decent. I'm more likely to spend my money on some more Bambootys though :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I completely agree, Eala.


----------



## Jetters

Although I still find the whole thing rubbish, though. As if someone was umming and aaahing about wether to bf or not, and the thought of getting nectar points on formula would convince them!


----------



## Rachel_C

I kind of think it's right as it is. Even if giving club card points doesn't/wouldn't encourage people to FF in reality, it's more the idea behind it IMO, a general acceptance that FF is normal and fine whatever the reason. Of course I don't think people should be penalised or told off for FF but I don't think people should be rewarded for it, even if it's not by choice, and that's what points are. They're not a right, they're an incentive. And if you could get points on formula, would that open the door to extra points offers? 100 bonus points if you buy X brand? I don't think there should be financial incentives to buy any particular brand as that might make those looking to save a few pennies opt for a formula that didn't quite agree with their LO, or keep changing brands each week which isn't advised. I think it would be good if the price of formula was fixed too so that all the brands cost the same.


----------



## Rachel_C

Did anybody know that Mamas and Papas sells cloth nappies? Only Bambino Mio, Bambinex and white Easyfits but I think it's a new thing. There, they have 5 white Easyfits on their website for £72 though!


----------



## Jetters

72 pound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayley90

M&P have always been over priced though imo... £72 for easyfits is insane!


----------



## Missy89

I must admit I'm in two minds about it, It's good the rules are there are so supermarkets cant put formula really cheap and advertise things along the lines of "Use formula our deals are so good that breastfeeding wont work out cheaper, its less hassle and you'll have perky boobs" (Okay so that was a little OTT and as you can tell I'll never work in advertising :haha: but you get the point) 

But as you say Eala its also not fair on the people who HAVE to buy formula. Maybe they could not offer people the points on buying it that way there not rewarding people but they should let people buy it with the vouchers because at the end of the day if you had a normal tesco voucher you'd buy what you needed.


----------



## hayz1981

Missy89 said:


> Just pulled this thread up again because I went into Tesco's today and they had the plain white tots bots for £10.99 each or this little zipped up packet for £34.99 and I couldnt find out of the labels how many was inside so I peaked in two and there were only 3 in each bag so surely its cheaper to buy three seperate ones?? You'd think it would be cheaper to buy in bulk!
> 
> Do you think someones been naughty and pinched some or is this genuine?

I wondered the same, but I think it's because you also get an extra booster in the zip up packs. It's weird that Tots Bots don't print on the side what's contained within the pack though...


----------



## Missy89

hayz1981 said:


> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> Just pulled this thread up again because I went into Tesco's today and they had the plain white tots bots for £10.99 each or this little zipped up packet for £34.99 and I couldnt find out of the labels how many was inside so I peaked in two and there were only 3 in each bag so surely its cheaper to buy three seperate ones?? You'd think it would be cheaper to buy in bulk!
> 
> Do you think someones been naughty and pinched some or is this genuine?
> 
> I wondered the same, but I think it's because you also get an extra booster in the zip up packs. It's weird that Tots Bots don't print on the side what's contained within the pack though...Click to expand...

Ah right! Yeah I mean it only works out as a few pound more but I figured I could be missing out on a whole nappy! OH told me to shove one from the other packet in to make it four cus he thought it should definatly be 4:haha: No way I could have though! Not that anyone would know from the label lol


----------



## lynnikins

i still havent brought any but i really want to try one lol im liking the bottombumpers for EJ which are a SIO and so slimfitting its insane they just need a MF cloth in there and they last 4 hours! so looking at more AIO/SIO to see what works for us as i am not buying Nate anymore nappies ive promised myself after 1 custom nappy that hes not getting any more and i'll only buy for EJ lol


----------



## Vici

Rachel_C said:


> Did anybody know that Mamas and Papas sells cloth nappies? Only Bambino Mio, Bambinex and white Easyfits but I think it's a new thing. There, they have 5 white Easyfits on their website for £72 though!

Just seen :) What the hell is a birth to nappy set? :rofl:


----------

